# A fool and his money....



## Rhubarb (Jul 18, 2021)

Hi all,

Recently bought a 2007 V6 DSG as a fun summer car but also a bit of a project to make good.

Loving the weekend drives and sound :mrgreen: , spends most of the week days in the garage in bits.

Thanks to the forum I've had the Bose amp out and cleaned to stop a periodic speaker 'boom' when switched off (it didn't), stripped out the trim behind the seats to clear the roof drains (blocked), removed the pellum to clear the windscreen drains (blocked) and fitted a stubby aerial.

Currently in bits again with the glove box out to fix a blower issue (looks like fan speed controller issue). Checked the cabin filter while down there and completely missing ??

Engine, gearbox and bodywork all seem fine which is my main concern and all due to be serviced along with the haldex in due course.

Keep up the good work, really helpful to non members as well as I've done most of the above by lurking before joining...

Rhubarb.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Rhubarb, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## Rhubarb (Jul 18, 2021)

Cheers Hoggy,

Read loads of your posts over the last few weeks mate 

Rhubarb


----------

